# Sedona-Arroyo Roble -- wifi?



## Cathyb (Oct 11, 2008)

Heading to Arroyo Roble in a week and traveling with laptop.  May I use it in our unit?  In lobby?  Cost?

If not, is there an Internet Cafe nearby?  Have been on the road for two weeks from San Diego to Colorado and will be heading home.  TIA


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi,
We just got back from Arroyo Roble a couple of weeks ago..loved it!
We also took a laptop..there is free wireless internet at the clubhouse and by the pool.  We were able to connect easily and had no problems.
Have a great time!
Deb


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm staying at Arroyo Roble right now, and as I type this, I'm sitting in the living room of unit 1564, using my laptop and their free wireless connection.  Signal strength says Low, but I'm having no trouble surfing and downloading web pages.

Obviously, I can't speak for connectivity in other units, but it works fine in this one.  So yeah, Cathy, bring the laptop.  

Dave


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 12, 2008)

bmw-perfect, thank you


----------



## JEFF H (Oct 22, 2008)

If your in units 15XX that border the Pool & ClubHouse you should get a low signal strength WIFI connection depending on your location in the unit.
The back patio area seems to work when the dining room won't. 
unit 1217-1219 also were getting weak signals.
Most other units don't get a usable WIFI signal and you will have to goto the pool and club house area.
The ClubHouse also has two computers for thoes who didn't bring a Laptop with them. They have a printer connected and for 10 cents a page you can use that for boarding passes or whatever you want.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 22, 2008)

Here at Arroyo now and boy we have gale winds!!!  Our laptop didn't work in our unit so I am in the computer room.  Our unit is 1565 and very dark!  Next door they are laying new tile, etc so renovation is in progress.  Will type report in full when we return.  Thank you for all your answers


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Here at Arroyo now and boy we have gale winds!!!  Our laptop didn't work in our unit so I am in the computer room.  Our unit is 1565 and very dark!  Next door they are laying new tile, etc so renovation is in progress.  Will type report in full when we return.  Thank you for all your answers




Oh sure!  They upgrade #1564 the week _*AFTER *_I move out of it???  Figures!  LOL!  

Cathy, not sure what to tell you.  I sat on the sofa in the LR of 1564 and used my laptop all week long...

Dave


----------



## JEFF H (Oct 24, 2008)

I was able to use the free WiFi with my laptop in unit 1566 most of the time sitting at the Dining room table. The signal was really weak and a few times it didn't work. I would then move out to the table on the patio facing the pool area and it worked fine.

They are supposed to be replacing the kitchen countertops and bathroom sinks and countertops with a imitation granite product.
The current tile countertops seem to be in good condition in the units I have stayed but I guess they just want to update.
Personally I would have prefered to see the Bed in the master bedroom upgraded to a king with a better mattress. The one in 1566 is a very cheap budget mattress. the worst I have ever had to sleep on in a timeshare including thoes in Mexico. 
The sliding glass doors and screens had alot of problems not closing properly. 
The second Bedroom could also use some updating to larger beds instead of the two twins to better serve the needs of couples that travel together. 
I would also like to see the TV's upgraded. The current ones only accept a Coax input. I like to connect my Laptop when I travel as I have many DVR recorded movies and TV shows.  
 Even on a clear and sunny day with the draps open the units 
livingroom does not seem to get very much natrual light causing it to be dark.
I noted all of the above on the resort comment card they supply in the units.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 24, 2008)

Dave:  I have an ancient laptop which may be the problem.  We even went out on the lawn in back and still no connection.  Was your unit as dark as ours.  I get SO depressed when we come back from town and walk into the 'dungeon'.  No matter how sunny outside or what time of day, we have to put several lights on.  BTW I am in the Rec Room right now and plugged in with my laptop and it works fine.  When are you heading for Kauai?  I'm jealous.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 24, 2008)

jeff h:  Totally agree with your comments altho our mattress was ok, just we are used to Super King bed and felt 'squished' in the Queen 

One thing positive though -- the kitchen has almost any utensil, bowl you need for whatever you cook.  We were cutting costs this trip and ate in most days.  Also traffic was lighter than past trips.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 25, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Dave:  I have an ancient laptop which may be the problem.  We even went out on the lawn in back and still no connection.  Was your unit as dark as ours.  I get SO depressed when we come back from town and walk into the 'dungeon'.  No matter how sunny outside or what time of day, we have to put several lights on.  BTW I am in the Rec Room right now and plugged in with my laptop and it works fine.  When are you heading for Kauai?  I'm jealous.




That may be it - my laptop is newer, and has a pretty strong wifi radio in it.  Or maybe we had a stronger line of sight?  All I can say is that it worked for my laptop, and my PDA.  

The "dark" unit wasn't much of an issue for us - we were on the go from early morning till after dark most days, so accepted the "gloom" as natural.  Coming home to a dark unit wasn't new to us - we live in northwest Washington, where June Gloom lasts about six months of the year.    Plus, as soon as we walked outdoors in the morning it was blazing sun, so the cave feeling indoors was a cool retreat from the heat.   

Kauai?  Leaving November 22nd.  Gee, does that mean it's less than a MONTH from now?  Woohoo!  Can't wait!   

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 25, 2008)

Gee, I loved Arroyo Roble...especially the grounds.  Maybe our unit wasn't as dark since it was updated (?).  But I think I would have liked it even without the updates..well, different strokes and all..just as well that we don't all love the same resorts !
Deb


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 26, 2008)

Deb:  Us Southern Californians have lighter wood cabinets and furniture, with sun shining brightly in most windows most of the year, so it was quite a change.  It reminded me of a place we had in the 1970s.  Also, when leaving the unit, I was carrying out a load of clothes on hangers and fell (stupid me)because I forgot the two steps up from living room.  I do agree the grounds and also the amenities were beautiful and plentiful.  I still wouldn't go back there again.


----------



## Deb from NC (Oct 26, 2008)

Cathy...actually your comment was really interesting to me.. I wonder how much where we live makes a difference in what we like?  Here in my part of NC we tend to have more traditional/colonial brick homes and cherry/mahogany wood for cabinets, furnishings, etc.    Too many windows lets in too much cold in the winter, so we're probably used to darker homes.  Of course that is an extremely broad generalization   but something to consider!  
Deb


----------



## JEFF H (Oct 26, 2008)

Deb, I belive the unit you were in gets alittle more sunlight due to the location. 

Cathy,  dungeon is exactly what my wife kept calling the room when we would come back from a day of hiking.
The steps down to the livingroom also caught my wife off guard and she almost fell. 

The grounds and amenities are what makes Arroyo Robel a good resort.
We loved walking down to oak creek and sitting on the swinger overlooking the creek.
the kitchens are well stocked, We barbarqued on the Grills in the courtyard several times.
This was our Third stay at Arroyo Roble over the Last 25 years. 
I prefer Hyatt,Sedona Summit,Wyndham and Ridge over the Arroyo Robel.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 26, 2008)

Deb: That is exactly what I meant -- you put it perfectly.  In other words, I think you are surrounded by the darker wood furniture, cabinetry and enjoy its warm feelings; whereas here in Southern California most homes are built with lighter woods and lots of windows everywhere and we enjoy the openness feeling.  Make any sense???

BTW, our unit's 'backyard'  had a huge tree right smack where the sun would have come in -- instead we had lots of shade.


----------

